# Celebrate your Worldmark Anniversary!



## Bigrob (Sep 11, 2014)

I received an email from Worldmark congratulating me on my anniversary with a teaser to "celebrate my anniversary with something special" and to call my owner enhancement representative.

Has anyone responded to one of these emails and called? Just curious... I'm assuming it's a pitch to "enhance" your ownership with more credits but maybe there's something worth calling in for.


----------



## scootr5 (Sep 11, 2014)

Maybe it's a tote bag?


----------



## Bigrob (Sep 11, 2014)

scootr5 said:


> Maybe it's a tote bag?



Yeah, I saw that exciting thread on the Wyndham side... I was thinking perhaps it might be a little spice rack...


----------



## cotraveller (Sep 11, 2014)

Bigrob said:


> ... I'm assuming it's a pitch to "enhance" your ownership with more credits but maybe there's something worth calling in for.



You're assuming correctly.  Depending on where you live, they can't call you because of the Do Not Call restrictions.  At least that is what they told me about owners living in Colorado.  We never receive sales calls from them.  So they try to entice you to call them.  We've received a card via snail mail in the past, I don't recall an email one.


----------



## LLW (Sep 14, 2014)

Bigrob said:


> I received an email from Worldmark congratulating me on my anniversary with a teaser to "celebrate my anniversary with something special" and to call my owner enhancement representative.
> 
> Has anyone responded to one of these emails and called? Just curious... I'm assuming it's a pitch to "enhance" your ownership with more credits but maybe there's something worth calling in for.



I used to get calls before my anniversary (with Worldmark - I have 2 anniversaries because I have 2 accounts), and in between. It got quite irritating. Then it changed to emails. Now I am not getting any. I am glad I ignored them long enough for them to not bug me any more.


----------

